# More coming out on the danger of vaccines



## RodISHI (Aug 2, 2016)

What is wrong with a little bit of poison and aluminum purposely being added by way of vaccines and the food supply? 

Dementia Now Afflicting People in Their 40s as Mercury from Vaccines Causes Slow, Degenerative Brain Damage


----------



## jillian (Aug 2, 2016)

the no vaccine crew endangers everyone

http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/08/10/not-vaccinating-children-is-the-greater-risk/


----------



## martybegan (Aug 2, 2016)

jillian said:


> the no vaccine crew endangers everyone
> 
> http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/08/10/not-vaccinating-children-is-the-greater-risk/



Holy crap, something we agree on.

The vaccine thing has been refuted over and over again, yet it refuses to die.

How long until this is dumped into the Conspiracy Theory dungeon?


----------



## jillian (Aug 2, 2016)

martybegan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > the no vaccine crew endangers everyone
> ...



there have to be some things we see eye to eye on.

it should be in conspiracy theories. the problem is the people who believe this stuff think they're right.... no matter what actual science says.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 2, 2016)

My barber's brother's wife's, hairdresser has a client whose sister's grandchild lives next door to a kid who is autistic from vaccinations!


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 2, 2016)

jillian said:


> the no vaccine crew endangers everyone
> 
> http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/08/10/not-vaccinating-children-is-the-greater-risk/


If you live there hurry up and don't delay to get yours today but leave everyone else alone.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...RzTCUJg1A&sig2=pNBOJZZcJIuyQxeDpwPlIQ&cad=rja


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 2, 2016)

martybegan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > the no vaccine crew endangers everyone
> ...


As long as parents feel their children are being damaged or nay have a chance at being damaged by vaccines. When a perfectly healthy child is fine one moment and dying the next after a vaccine there is an issue.

SV40 virus


----------



## martybegan (Aug 3, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



correlation does not equal causation. and for cases of adverse reaction to vaccines, which are very rare, there is a system set up to provide medical care and compensation.

The risk of the diseases being vaccinated against is worse than the risk of an adverse vaccine reaction.


----------



## jillian (Aug 3, 2016)

martybegan said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



one also has to ask (even if there were an ounce of truth in the conspiracy theory) what are the numbers of people dying if we don't vaccinate. cost benefit analysis.... 

we don't stop doing surgery because anesthesia has risks.

that said, there is no evidence of any correlation between vaccines and autism.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 3, 2016)

jillian said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Well he jumped from the autism thing to the adverse reaction thing. The reaction thing is a real risk, and again, there are mechanisms to provide compensation for care when this happens.

However as we both stated, the risk from the actual diseases is worse than the risk from adverse reactions.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 3, 2016)

Michigan Baby Dies, Pathologists Confirm Vaccines Responsible


----------



## jillian (Aug 3, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > the no vaccine crew endangers everyone
> ...



I have a better idea. follow the law. vaccinate and stop endangering everyone else


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 3, 2016)

jillian said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Go fuck your self!


----------



## jillian (Aug 3, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Michigan Baby Dies, Pathologists Confirm Vaccines Responsible



try using sources that are scientific and not made up stuff from pretenders


----------



## jillian (Aug 3, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



classy. 

again, follow the law. vaccinate. stop endangering others with your lunacy.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 3, 2016)

jillian said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Vaccines are not law, eugenics via vaccination is not lawful and shooting children up with all sorts of foriegn substances is criminal.


----------



## jillian (Aug 3, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


yokie dokie.

eugenics?


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 3, 2016)

jillian said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Get out of your dank dark little closet and do some research.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 3, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Or just home school your kids. If you feel that burned about it, it should be a small price to pay.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 3, 2016)

martybegan said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


My children are already adults and theirs will soon have their own children. As grandmother that has already done the research I find  people that use *legislation and erroneous studies* to force *their will* and *products* on anyone appalling.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 3, 2016)

Hillary's VP Forced 6th Grade Girls To Get Gardasil Vaccines


----------



## Ravi (Aug 3, 2016)

ha! I knew I shouldn't have revealed that Hillary invented vaccines.


----------



## jillian (Aug 3, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



into what? conspiracy theories?

pathetic


----------



## jillian (Aug 3, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



research into conspiracy theories isn't research 

http://www.joepaduda.com/2015/02/the-anti-vaccination-idiocy/


----------



## martybegan (Aug 3, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



These "products" are what reduced mortality levels to what we see today. The fact is that your resistance to this harms people who cannot actually get vaccines due to medical issues. Once enough people decide not to do it, the concept of herd immunity is lost. 

I have plenty of cousins, plenty of friends who have had kids, and none of them have ever had a reaction to vaccines besides a sore arm an a mild fever.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 3, 2016)

One by one, our freedoms are melting away. There was a kid on my block when I was in the 2nd grade that got polio, and was on crutches for life. I will never get to experience that challenge.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 3, 2016)

Vandalshandle said:


> One by one, our freedoms are melting away. There was a kid on my block when I was in the 2nd grade that got polio, and was on crutches for life. I will never get to experience that challenge.


Polio is in poo. Plumbing and cleanliness is what prevents the majority of diseases over all. It is not even an issue with Polio vaccines as much as all the other crap being pushed onto the children and adults for profit and other nefarious programs. Using children as guinea pigs is not acceptable.

Today the Obama administration is claiming they need billions more because of ZIKA. Zika being released in order to claim more taxpayer money is needed for vaccines to be developed is bullshit too. 

Zika causes flu like symptoms and it is not the proven cause of microcephaly no matter how many of you guys keep claiming that it is. I think you all must receive a paycheck from Monsanto and their partner companies like Sumitoto in an to attempt to dispel the truth when people post about the dangers being created by these f'ing corporations that could care less about the human cost of their chemicals and pharmaceutical bullshit. 

The pesticide pyriproxyfen was is applied to drinking water in some parts of Brazil to kill the larvae of the mosquitos that transmit Zika which increased the cases of microcephaly. The increase of microcephaly in Brazil looked like the golden opportunity for y'all to try to create a fear and suck up some more tax payer funds. 

Definitely not lady like of me but the simplest way to say it, you dead people all can go fuck yourselves and each other but leave the children alone.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 3, 2016)

I'll have to do some research on the, "polio is in poo" statement! I have already Googled the New England Journal of Medicine, and did not find that phrase anywhere........


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 14, 2016)

I spent several years studying parasites locally after finding worms in my fish in our pond. This sweet lady spent a lifetime searching for answers for her Autistic son. Well worth taking the time to listen to her and what she found through her search to help her son.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


My mother has a cousin whose daughter was born perfectly normal and after the vaccine she changed overnight.  She has severe autism.  My grandmother and her mother's mom were sisters. One day she told my grandmother,"that child was born norma, she was as normal as could be until the day she was given that vaccine.  I'm convinced that is what did it to her.  That was over 30 years ago, RodISHI. I have a cousin who has two babies both vaccinated both were diagnosed with autism.  The people who try to mock you on this matter? I believe they know the truth.  They just don't care. 

They don't care because it is a liberal agenda and that is more important to them than the lives of babies.  Sad but true.  Look at them and find one who doesn't endorse mass murder of babies, Planned Parenthood, etc.  Why would they care about vaccines killing children and giving others autism?  They wouldn't and they don't.  One day such people will face God and it will be a very shocking moment for them when they find out they are going to spend the rest of eternity in hell.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 16, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


I have a dear friend with an Autistic son. Most of her family is in the medical field and they all hate what these people are doing to the children.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> What is wrong with a little bit of poison and aluminum purposely being added by way of vaccines and the food supply?
> 
> Dementia Now Afflicting People in Their 40s as Mercury from Vaccines Causes Slow, Degenerative Brain Damage


Excellent thread and information, RodISHI.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


The proof has been in for many years.  They cover it up because its big money and they profit more off of sickness than children who are well.  They also have an agenda to "depopulate" the earth...... I find some liberals think that they can play god with peoples lives. They are seriously mistaken about that.  Their day is coming.  Sooner than they think.


----------



## jillian (Aug 16, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I am sorry.

But there is no evidence that the problems arose from the vaccine

Your being "convinced" is not scientific evidence. 

But why aren't I surprised?


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 16, 2016)

jillian said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


We could tell you but then you are your buddies would start whining and want the post removed and have whoever tells you banned.


----------



## jillian (Aug 16, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



His autism didn't come from vaccines.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 16, 2016)

Wakefield connected the dots and they went after him but he has been vindicated.
Co-Author of Lancet MMR-Autism Study Exonerated on All Charges of Professional Misconduct - Elizabeth Birt Center for Autism Law & Advocacy


Courts quietly confirm MMR Vaccine causes Autism


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 16, 2016)

martybegan said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


That is akin to saying Tapeworms are gone and its okay because we are unsure that there is correlated to the organ damage in the body from them. It could be something totally different like maybe your momma smoked and you have bad genes.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 16, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


It's actually the illuminati. These vaccines are supposed to turn you Catholic or Muslim depending on how much holy water they use. The ones that die simply die so they can get right to heaven and not burn in hell as a Catholic or muslin. The ones that get autisticsicsms are the ones that are tempted by Satin and try their best to turn away. It's really quite sad. Some even become gay!


----------



## Toro (Aug 16, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Wakefield connected the dots and they went after him but he has been vindicated.
> Co-Author of Lancet MMR-Autism Study Exonerated on All Charges of Professional Misconduct - Elizabeth Birt Center for Autism Law & Advocacy
> 
> 
> Courts quietly confirm MMR Vaccine causes Autism



There's a difference between being skeptical of the government and being a loon.  

Retracted autism study an 'elaborate fraud,' British journal finds - CNN.com

It's so anti-intellectual and anti-science.

But in a country where a large portion of one political party thinks the President is born in Kenya, it's not surprising.  

It's a sad day when backward countries in Africa are more advanced than a wide swath of the American public.

Rwanda, Burundi, Uganda have Higher Measles Vaccination Rates than US


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 16, 2016)

Toro said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Wakefield connected the dots and they went after him but he has been vindicated.
> ...


There is a difference between keeping up on the news and acting like it does not exist for profits. Attempting to cram these vaccines down the throats of the people in this country and their children is doing major damage and the pharmaceutical companies know damn well it is making many of them sick as they try to keep their profits and scams going. Its called 'fascism' when you shove and force your fake ideology onto other people. Post 37# two articles that you did not even bother to read. Wakefield was vindicated in court. Lie some more and call other people names it just shows how flucking ignorant you 'fascist' are.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 16, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



{hand slap to forehead}


----------



## Toro (Aug 16, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



107 studies refute the link between autism and vaccines.

Just the Vax: 75 studies that show no link between vaccines and autism UPDATED to 107 

But you believe the 1 - that has since been retracted and refuted - because of your warped ideology.

Shame!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 16, 2016)

Why do I bother? 

I honestly do not know....

Retracted autism study an 'elaborate fraud,' British journal finds - CNN.com


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 16, 2016)

Toro said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Back to that causation bullshit. Wakefield was not paid to give a good report. 

Yes I will believe the studies that show the damages that fascist nazi bitches are supporting to line their own pockets all while they are complicit in damaging children. That has gotten worse under the current administration.

The records of SIDS and Autism both have increased more than twenty fold over the last forty years. As the vaccines increased for a few could make a buck as they also attempt to force those who live in this world into submission of their game. Two year olds do not commit suicide shortly after a vaccination. Read the VAERS reports. The current administration has obfuscated the truth by changing the entire VAERS reporting search ability on the website. Under Bush's administration each vaccine adverse reaction could be pinpointed. Now one has to read line by line the reports and these are incomplete. That does not mean the reports of what is happening to the children, the weak, the immune compromised and the elderly being maimed and murdered is not going unnoticed or unreported just because major news agencies are not picking up the stories. This lack of reporting the truth makes the news agencies no better than the people in Twin Falls, Idaho trying to bury the truth about a five year old being raped and abused at the hand of three older teen refugee boys; all for a few can line their own pocket books.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

Toro said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Wakefield connected the dots and they went after him but he has been vindicated.
> ...


That you and others here feel so threatened by the truth that you'd cling to whatever lie you can find on the net is quite telling, Toro... but you know what they say...
A drowning man would cling to a razor blade.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Aug 16, 2016)

Vandalshandle said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


hopefully that signifies that the truth has finally dawned on you?


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 16, 2016)

Vandalshandle said:


> Why do I bother?
> 
> I honestly do not know....
> 
> Retracted autism study an 'elaborate fraud,' British journal finds - CNN.com


And again you also failed to read the articles listed in this thread. Wakefield won in court and was vindicated. The court found MMR vaccines cause Autism.


Jeremiah said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


No it only signifies that he/she failed to read that Wakefield was vindicated by a court ruling in 2013. wakefield vindicate - Google Search


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 17, 2016)

{sigh}

Most of the time, when I reflect back on the Jim Jones cult, where almost 1,000 people killed themselves for Jim, and I say to myself, "This is just an anomaly. It could never happen in today's world".

Then, I stumble across a thread like this, and I am jolted back to the reality that there are many certifiable people walking around every day who are perfectly functional, but completely delusional.

I guess that there will always be people who swallow horeshit, and call it caviar.


----------



## jillian (Aug 17, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



he knows the truth.... that you and your friend are nutbars and conspiracy loons.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 17, 2016)

jillian said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



I don't really even try, anymore, Jil. It is like teaching algebra to dolphins.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 17, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



it is actually not even remotely "akin" to it.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 23, 2016)

martybegan said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Yes it is. It may be smaller than your run of the mill parasites but viruses, bacterias and fungi's require a host to survive. The whackjobs shooting children up with crap have only a few clues as to what the long term damage will be to the delicate human that has not fully formed. They already know if someone is immune compromised the shots can kill or maim children and adults both. Medical Nazi's are playing roulette with other peoples lives. It would not be an issue if they were only putting this crap into themselves and but you all seem to believe you have rights to gamble with other peoples lives and force their children to take whatever the hell you put out. All for profit and a desire to control what is not yours and doesn't belong to you.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 24, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



How much "profit" is in a one dose (or at most 3 dose) vaccine? Your entire concept is rendered nothing more than a whacky conspiracy theory. Why do you think the government has to cover vaccine issues themselves? The simple fact of the matter is most vaccines have horrible profit margins. If you were talking about a long term dose medicine you would have much more of a point. 

Vaccines work for the vast majority of people and have saved millions of lives. You are just too dumb to think about what it used to be like prior to them. 

Polio, Smallpox, Rubella, Mumps, all of them were either lethal or maimed people for life.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 24, 2016)

martybegan said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


You and yours are free to shoot your selves up with all the crap you want but again you are not entitled to do it to others or use others tax payer dollars to kill and maim while you play God.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 24, 2016)

*Sue put these facts together for those who are interested in understanding the truth about vaccines.*



*An Examination of Scientific Data Re: Vaccine Failures and Failure of Investigative Media Coverage:*
February 23, 2015 at 12:46am
  Written by Sue Broz Thorpe

Many thanks to My personal MD, Dr. K P Stoller and over 80 other MDs and professionals that I know who have taken time to do their own investigational research to determine the efficacy of vaccinations for the welfare of their patients and have shared their knowledge and the results of Published studies with us.
-----Below are many NCBI / Pub Med studies that show the--- Ineffective & Harmful effect of vaccines--- that those professionals have shared with me.
My suggestion is to scan all 12 titles of the sections before opening any links to find those most important for you to read in depth.
-----NOTE:  There are no true placebos in vaccine studies that conclude with vaccines being safe.. Studies that deem vaccines safe are using either aluminum or other vaccines as placebos which -- invalidate-- the studies.
"Aluminium-based adjuvants should not be used as placebos in clinical trials."
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21871940


*1.    Companies often resort to diversion tactics like "Astroturfing" /Media / manipulation on mainstream Media as in Jan-Feb 2015--- whenever their fraud lawsuits become exposed.*
The media has done an astonishing disservice to the general public who may be ignorant, undereducated and misinformed by promoting what  PUB MED Studies calls FAKE NEWS and another called Astroturfing AKA media manipulation.
-----A : From NCBI / PUB MED Central / US National Library of Medicine National Institutes of Health which discusses: "Drug company  “FAKE NEWS” reports,  Major networks cited: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1440632/
-----B : "In one survey, every one of more than 100 television news stations surveyed had used some part of a video news release." https://nwhn.org/manufacturing-need-manufacturing-knowledge
-----C: An Oxford Definition of astroturf-ing" / media manipulation:
"The deceptive practice of presenting an orchestrated public campaign not based on fact. Creating the impression of public support by --paying people-- in the public to pretend to be supportive.
The false support can take the form of letters to the editor, postings on message boards in response to criticism, and writing to politicians in support of the cause or TV new coverage and other news media. "
The following is a 10 + minute U-tube TED TALK from the University of Nevada discussing the
Importance of RECOGNIZING Astroturfing by Sharyl Attkisson. She is an award winning journalist featured by PBS, CBS, CNN and others prominent news outlets. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bYAQ-ZZtEU&feature=youtu.be
* 
*


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 24, 2016)

*2. The issue of "Conflict of Interest" is another reason why there is widespread media manipulation.*
------A.   http://www.nvic.org/nvic-archives/conflicts-of-interest.aspx
------B.   http://www.cbsnews.com/news/how-independent-are-vaccine-defenders/
A MAIN Pro vaccine spokesperson, Dr. Paul Offit is discussed and others in this link. ---Note also :  He co -owns the patent for the Rotateq vaccine.
" In May of 2010 , the FDA decided to  keep Paul Offit’s Rotateq vaccine on the market despite being contaminated with two pig viruses known to cause fatal wasting disease."
-----C.    " Dr. Sanja. Gupta is co-host of a program called AccentHealth,----and reaches 132 million viewers. MERCK is a FINANCIAL sponsor." http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune.com/features_julieshealthclub/2007/07/do-you-trust-cn.html


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 24, 2016)

* 

3. Media manipulation is CONTROLLED by Corporate advisory boards tied to Drug companies and / or Giants like Monsanto or unscrupulous FDA connections*
-----A. PROFOUND EXAMPLE : FOX TV Reporters Akre and Wilson said they were ordered by Fox executives to change their original investigative story about the cancer connection and other health risks regarding  rBGH hormones by inserting statements from rBGH manufacturer Monsanto that they knew to be false. They claimed that they were fired after refusing to do so and threatening to report the station to the FCC. They sued FOX News for wrongful termination, asserting that their firing violated Florida’s whistleblower protection statute. A JURY ruled in Akre’s favor, awarding her $425,000 in damages. BUT later...FOX appealed the case AND a state appeals court OVERTURNED that decision in 2003, finding that "Falsifying the news is NOT against the law".
------MUST WATCH  the 10 + minute documentary for more DETAILS:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6oq7X5G2f0
-----B. The CANCER IS A SERIOUS BUSINESS documentary takes the audience through the treacherous, yet victorious, 14-year journey both Dr. Burzynski and his patients have had to endure in order to obtain FDA-approved clinical trials of Antineoplastons. One form of cancer - diffuse, intrinsic, childhood brainstem glioma has never before been cured in any scientifically controlled clinical trial in the history of medicine. --UNTIL --- Dr. Burzynski's Antineoplastons hold the first cures in history - dozens of them. [ANP-Childs Nerv Syst. - 2014] [ANP -Pediatric Drugs - 2006] [ANP - PubMed 2003] [ ANP - PubMed 2006] [ ANP - Cancer Therapy 2007] [ Rad & other- PubMed 2008] [Chemo/Rad - PubMed 2005]
YET NOTE the reference to ASTROTURFING in this article near the bottom from the industry afraid of losing traditional cancer chemo business. http://burzynskimovie.com/ 
--- ( The 2 OUTSTANDING documentaries are available to VIEW following the Jan 2015 update message by Dr. Burzynski.)


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 24, 2016)

*4. LAWSUITS and investigations regarding Fraudulent MMR Efficacy THAT Mainstream media is FAILING to report:*
-----A. NEWS:  FEB / 3/  2015 = " The Obama administration has granted whistleblower status to a federal government scientist ( Dr. Thompson ) that claimed he intentionally omitted information in a study that could have shown a race-based link between MMR vaccines and childhood diseases including autism.
*See the Press release BELOW from the LAW office representing CDC's Dr. Thompson.: AUGUST 27,2014
CDC's Dr. Thompson's statement is an open admission of scientific fraud at the CDC regarding the MMR ( Measles , Mumps  & Rubella ) vaccine:  " The omitted data suggested that African American males who received the MMR vaccine before age 36 months were at increased ( 340%)  risk for autism."
*** Dr. Thompson also states: "I am providing information to Congressman William Posey, and of course
will continue to cooperate with Congress."  http://www.morganverkamp.com/august-27-2014-press-release-statement-of-william-w-thompson-ph-d-regarding-the-2004-article-examining-the-possibility-of-a-relationship-between-mmr-vaccine-and-autism/
-----B :  A Major DRUG company COURT CASES  Sept. 2014  : "Scientific misconduct:. In September 2014 , a U.S. District Court found plausible claims that pharmaceutical giant Merck falsified data and otherwise engaged in fraudulent activities:  Stephen Krahling and Joan Wlochowski, were Merck virologists who "witnessed firsthand the improper testing and data falsification in which Merck engaged to artificially inflate the vaccine's efficacy findings."
*** Krahling and Wlochowski claimed Merck's scheme caused the United States to pay "hundreds of millions of dollars for a MEASLES -MUMPS- RUBELLA  (MMR ) vaccine that does NOT provide adequate Immunization."  Related cases : United States v.Merck & Co and Chatom Primary Care v Merck & Co, a class action suit by doctors and medical practices who claim they were sold an overpriced and defective product. *** The court documents also state that MERCK EXPECTED increased outbreaks of mumps over time because its VACCINE would FAIL.
*Here is the full COURT DOCUMENT: http://www.rescuepost.com/files/59-opinion.pdf
*An earlier one : http://probeinternational.org/library/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/chatom-v-merck.pdf
 -----C. Fraud found in research published in JAMA :  78 research articles were found to have OAI by the FDA --which means- Official Action Indicated. Objectionable conditions were found and regulatory and/or administrative sanctions by FDA are indicated. YET 96% of those research articles FAILED to mention the FDA violation:
http://chriskresser.com/behind-the-veil-conflicts-of-interest-and-fraud-in-medical-research?utm_content=bufferde43d&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
 -----D. Harvard medical school received an F grade from the American Medical Student Association, a national group that rates how well medical schools monitor and control drug industry money due to professors promoting drugs from the 10 drug companies from which they are also paid consultants . http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/03/business/03medschool.html?pagewanted=all&_r=1&
* 
*


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 24, 2016)

*5.   MEASLES INCIDENCE - EFFICACY FAILURE and SHEDDING :*
NOTE: The CDC website shows there have been MEASLES outbreaks EVERY YEAR. ( Contrary to TV reporting). ( Outbreaks of Measles have occurred EVERY YEAR --- for Over 50 years despite vaccinations Due to Vaccine FAILURE and SHEDDING.) Links are provided below. EX.

Measles outbreak in a *fully immunized* secondary-school population: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3821823
ALSO : " Scientific evidence demonstrates that individuals vaccinated with live virus vaccines such as MMR (measles, mumps and rubella), rotavirus, chicken pox, shingles and influenza can shed the virus for many weeks or months afterwards and infect the vaccinated and unvaccinated alike. See research in studies : 3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10.11.12  Adults have contracted polio from recently vaccinated infants. A father from Staten Island ended up in a wheel chair after contracting polio while changing his daughter's diaper. He received a 22.5 million dollar award in 2009. 20,21 " ETC..  http://www.cnbc.com/id/102473744

-----A.  OVER 800 Pub Med & Scientific Journal studies re: VACCINE -Induced -AUTOIMMUNE disorders Some released ahead of Publication: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26227560
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?term=vaccine+induced+autoimmune+disorders
-----B. (This link contains evidence of over 200 adverse effects, including death, as well as extensive documentation of vaccine failure in highly vaccine compliant populations, as well as widespread contamination of live vaccines with adventitious agents)
http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/200-evidence-based-reasons-not-vaccinate-free-research-pdf-download
-----C."Measles inclusion-body Encephalitis Caused by the Vaccine strain of Measles Virus". http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10589903
  Pub med abstract admitting Vaccine Failure in a 98% vaccinated population of HS students: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1646939/
 -----D.   "A persistent outbreak of measles despite appropriate prevention and control measures." "98.7% of students were appropriately vaccinated.  This outbreak suggests that measles transmission may persist in some settings despite appropriate implementation of the current measles elimination strategy."  http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?term=3618578
-----E. This clustering suggests that a Causal relationship between Measles Vaccine and Encephalopathy exists as Complication of measles Immunization. http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/101/3/383.short
-----F.  Outbreak of Measles Among Persons With Prior Evidence of Immunity, New York City,
accepted 2014.  http://cid.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2014/02/27/cid.ciu105
-----G.    From Dr Suzanne Humphries ( MD): Evidence of Vaccine efficacy FAILURE:
Charts showing China has a 99% infant/child MMR vaccinated rate as per WHO and Unicef on the world bank page as shown here ---yet they had over 50,000 confirmed measles cases in 2014. Second slide is Germany and Italy's rates. Germany also had a 99 % vaccinated rate: Facebook
-----H : Grouping of 17 studies on vaccine efficacy FAILURES of MMR, Mumps R ---and Pertussis ( Whooping  cough)  outbreaks in highly vaccinated populations.
------1. http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1202865
------2. http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm55d330a1.htm
------3. http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm5507a2.htm
------4. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1861205
------5. http://jid.oxfordjournals.org/content/204/suppl_1/S559.full.pdf+html
------6. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1884314
------7. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?term=3618578
------8. http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJM198703263161303
------9. http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/00000476.htm
------10. http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/00000359.htm
------11. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1956577/
------12. http://cid.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2012/03/13/cid.cis287
------13. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15918913
------14. http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/6/5/00-0512_article.htm
------15. http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/00049244.htm
------16. http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa021662
------17. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19593254
------- I. Detection of Measles Virus RNA in Urine Specimens from Vaccine Recipients," http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC228449/
--------J  Case of vaccine-associated measles five weeks post-immunisation, British Columbia, Canada, October 2013    http://www.eurosurveillance.org/ViewArticle.aspx?ArticleId=20649
--------K.  Dr. Humphries discusses 3 studies in which the SHEDDING of MMR vaccine strains has been the CAUSE of measles outbreaks since those children did not have the wild measles --but did have the vaccine strain instead. In many cases it is actually the vaccinated children that are Transmitting the vaccine virus to others up to 28 days after receiving the shots. The UNvaccinated are NOT to blame.
http://vaccineimpact.com/2015/dr-suzanne-humphries-m-d-vaccine-strain-of-measles-virus-found-in-measles-outbreaks/
-------L. ." Abnormal measles-mumps-rubella antibodies and CNS autoimmunity in children with autism."  Over 90% of MMR antibody-positive autistic sera were also positive for MBP autoantibodies, suggesting a strong association between MMR and CNS autoimmunity in autism. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12145534
-------M.  2011 --Vaccine Shedding / 22 year old FULLY vaccinated person transmitted measles to 4 others. http://news.sciencemag.org/health/2014/04/measles-outbreak-traced-fully-vaccinated-patient-first-time
-------N.  Shedding is even in the MERCK product printed circulars:  " Excretion of small amounts of the live attenuated rubella virus from the nose or throat has occurred in the majority of susceptible individuals 7 to 28 days after vaccination." http://www.merck.com/product/usa/pi_circulars/m/mmr_ii/mmr_ii_pi.pdf
-------O The Emerging Risks of Live Virus & Virus Vectored Vaccines: Vaccine Strain Virus Infection, Shedding &Transmission." http://www.nvic.org/CMSTemplates/NVIC/pdf/Live-Virus-Vaccines-and-Vaccine-Shedding.pdf
-------P   ( Due to shedding dangers)  : “John Hopkins Care for the Immunocompromised  Patient” document stresses:  / Have NO visitors who have been Vaccinated. "AVOID contact with children who were recently vaccinated."
http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/kimmel_cancer_center/_downloads/patient_info/chemo/care%20at%20home%20of%20immunocompromised%20patient%204.pdf
-------Q.   97 abstracts: Autism Relevant Vaccine Dangers in Scientific Literature 
http://www.uni.edu/desoto/autism_relevant_vaccine_dangers.htm
http://canaryparty.net/index.php/the-news/97-research-that-shows-that-vaccines-can-cause-autism
* 
*


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 24, 2016)

*6 .--- 2 Research articles below discuss the relationship of aborted Fetal cell DNA in the MMR and Chicken pox vaccines and increases in autism:*
FIRST --------"A recent study published in the September 2014 volume of the Journal of Public Health and Epidemiology reveals asignificant correlation between autism disorder (AD) and MMR, Varicella (chickenpox) and Hepatitis-A vaccines.Dr. Deisher’s team discovered that the fetal DNA levels ranged anywhere from 142ng – 2000ng per dose, way beyond the so-called “safe” level”.
“There are a large number of publications about the presence of HERV (human endogenous retrovirus – the only re-activatable endogenous retrovirus) and its association with childhood leukemia & lymphoma,” noted Dr Deisher. “The MMR II and chickenpox vaccines and indeed ALL VACCINES that were propagated or manufactured using the fetal cell line WI-38 are contaminated with this retrovirus. And both parents and physicians have a right to know this!”
http://www.lifenews.com/2014/09/09/study-links-autism-to-vaccines-made-with-cells-from-aborted-babies/
--- Here is the complete Dr. Deisher's study: http://www.ms.academicjournals.org/article/article1409245960_Deisher%20et%20al.pdf
SECOND-------
 In 2011 Helen Ratajczak,a former senior scientist at a pharmaceutical firm published in the Journal of Immunotoxicology," Theoretical aspects of autism: Causes--A review." Researched articles from the 1943 to 2011 and found evidence that human DNA in vaccines may cause autism as spikes increased dramatically when aborted fetal DNA was added to vaccines. : "The MMR II vaccine is contaminated with human DNA from the cell line. This human DNA could be the cause of the spikes in incidence. An additional increased spike in incidence of autism occurred in 1995 when the chicken pox vaccine was grown in human fetal tissue (Merck and Co., Inc., 2001; Breuer, 2003)." http://www.cbsnews.com/news/vaccines-and-autism-a-new-scientific-review/
* 
*


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 24, 2016)

*7.  Media is FAILING to do Investigative Reporting : US DOES HAVE Compensated COURT cases of Measles and other Vaccine INJURY:*
 -------A . "Conclusions. This clustering suggests that a CAUSAL relationship between MEASLES vaccine and ENCEPHALOPATHY as a complication of measles immunization."
Acute Encephalopathy Followed by Permanent Brain Injury or Death Associated With Further Attenuated Measles Vaccines: A Review of Claims Submitted to the National Vaccine Injury Compensation Program   ( 1997) 
***" Results. A total of 48 children, ages 10 to 49 months, met the inclusion criteria after receiving MEASLES vaccine, alone or incombination. Eight children DIED, and the remainder had mental regression and retardation, chronic seizures, motor and sensory deficits, and movement disorders. The onset of neurologic signs or symptoms occurred with a nonrandom, statistically significant distribution of cases on days 8 and 9. http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/101/3/383.short
-------B. 83 US COMPENSATED Vaccine COURT CASES  --A Review of Compensated Cases of Vaccine-Induced Brain Injury by Mary Holland JD 
---Cases of children who had encephalopathy resulting in autism like behaviors:
The Government program has been quietly paying awards to vaccine-injured children with autism for two decades but continues to deny vaccine-autism link.
• http://www.ebcala.org/unanswered-questions
• http://digitalcommons.pace.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1681&context=pelr
--------C.   Yet.. only a few of the 83 cases = ie : Hanah Poling case went PUBLIC : on CBS link. 
Family to Receive $1.5M+ in First-Ever Vaccine-Autism Court Award
--------D.  DEPARTMENT OF JUSTICE  / FLU VACCINE Injury COURT CASES --and latest GARDASIL COURT Cases.. Flu VACCINE Injury COURT CASES from U.S. DEPARTMENT OF JUSTICE  /  --and latest GARDASIL COURT Cases.
--------E.   Protein based )adjuvants like aborted fetal cells DNA, egg albumin and peanut oil residual proteins and aluminum are creating allergies & anaphylaxis as per COURT case on mistaken Shaken Baby Syndrome, http://vactruth.com/2010/07/15/non-disclosed-hyper-allergenic-vaccine-adjuvant/ .  " Nobel prize winner, Charles Robert Richet, warned WHY PROTEINS should NEVER be INJECTED (as in vaccines): In the presentation speech as winner of the 1913 Nobel Prize in Medicine for his work with anaphylaxis.
* 

8.Additional Studies Showing UNsafe Vaccine Contamination and Reasons for Vaccine Ineffective outcomes: :*
- ------A. The --FDA  WEBSITE--- discusses latent viruses in vaccines that could cause CANCER  under vaccine manufacturing conditions. "Investigating Viruses in Cells Used to Make Vaccines; and Evaluating the Potential Threat Posed by Transmission of Viruses to Humans"----"In some cases the cell lines that are used might be tumorigenic, that is, they form tumors when injected into rodents. Some of these tumor-forming cell lines may contain cancer-causing viruses that are not actively reproducing. Such viruses are hard to detect using standard methods. These latent, or "quiet," viruses pose a potential threat, since they might become active under vaccine manufacturing conditions. Therefore, to ensure the safety of vaccines, our laboratory is investigating ways to activate latent viruses in cell lines and to detect the activated viruses, as well as other unknown viruses, using new technologies. We will then adapt our findings to detect viruses in the same types of cell substrates that are used to produce vaccines. We are also trying to identify specific biological processes that reflect virus activity."
* http://www.fda.gov/biologicsbloodvaccines/scienceresearch/biologicsresearchareas/ucm127327.htm
 -------B. MORE than 14 Pub Med etc, links/ EVIDENCE of the relationship of CANCER and VACCINES, and stealth VIRAL pathogens found in Vaccines : MORE than 14 links/ EVIDENCE of the relationship of CANCER and VACCINES, and stealth VIRAL pathogens found in Vaccines
-------C   Failure of the WHOOPING COUGH /  DTaP vaccine/ studies showing the strain has changed: That's why the vaccine is ineffective EVEN in FULLY in vaccinated populations.
Latest PUB MED Studies about the WHOOPING COUGH vaccine, Shaken Baby Syndrome and Why proteins should not be injected & MORE:
* 
*


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 24, 2016)

*9. Why Some People are more at Risk of Vaccine Adverse Reactions than Others:*
--------A. Genetics and vaccines adverse reactions. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2843136/
 -------B. A Person's Genetic predisposition such as Mitochondrial polymorphisms or MTHFR) mutations are associated with risk of vaccine injury since those persons have faulty detoxification pathways and therefore are not able to rid the body of the harmful toxic adjuvants in vaccines like mercury ( Thimerasol ), aluminum, formaldehyde , Etc., and other environmental toxins as well as others are able to do; Therefore it is recommended to have genetic testing before vaccines are given. " Mitochondrial metabolism is the main site of the toxicological action of Al.( Since aluminum ( a known neurotoxin ) is present as an adjuvant in many vaccines it has potential to cause adverse side effects especially in those persons who have Mitochondrial polymorphisms.)"  http://vaxtruth.org/2011/08/vaccines-mitochondrial/
--------C. "Genetic Basis for Adverse Events
Following Smallpox Vaccination" : http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2746083/
------- D.  http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3145262/
--------E  Dr. Jill James study summary on faulty methylation is in the 3rd section.. http://discovermagazine.com/2007/apr/autism-it2019s-not-just-in-the-head This article also discusses the Gut / Brain link connection with Spectrum conditions .
--------F. 2014 RESEARCH See pages 6-7 for MTHFR and adverse reaction susceptibility to vaccines: The ontology of genetic susceptibility factors (OGSF) and its application in modeling genetic susceptibility to vaccine adverse events Yu Lin1,2,3* and Yongqun He1,2,3* http://www.biomedcentral.com/content/pdf/2041-1480-5-19.pdf


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 24, 2016)

*10.   ---- Synergistic Exposure to Multiple Toxins have a greater effect than Single toxin Exposure.*
 -------A.  Comprehensive studies : http://www.flcv.com/hgsynerg.html
------B . How to use the NVIC calculator to determine the amount of metal toxins received by MULTIPLE vaccine injections : http://vaxtruth.org/2012/01/aluminum-toxicity-and-a-primer-on-the-vic/
------C .  “Trace Amounts”  documentary   discusses the  Potent synergy of toxic metals in vaccines. http://traceamounts.com/
------D. Dr. Stephanie Seneff’s papers can be studied to corroborate her assertions that (GMO) glyphosate and aluminum, among other environmental toxins, are synergistically causing autism:  ( Dr. Stephanie Seneff is a professor and researcher at MIT.) http://people.csail.mit.edu/seneff/WAPF_Slides_2012/Offsite_Seneff_Handout.pdf
Anthony Samsel and Stephanie Seneff, “Glyphosate’s Suppression of Cytochrome P450 Enzymes and Amino Acid Biosynthesis by the Gut Microbiome: Pathways to Modern Diseases” Entropy
2013, 15(4), 1416-1463; doi:10.3390/e15041416 (Download)
Stephanie Seneff, Robert M.
Davidson, and Jingjing Liu, “Empirical Data Confirm Autism Symptoms Related to
Aluminum and Acetaminophen Exposure,” Entropy 2012, 14, 2227-2253;
doi:10.3390/e14112227 (Download)


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 24, 2016)

* 
11.  Comparing COUNTRIES show Infant Mortality and Autism rates are Higher in those countries with Higher Vaccination rates:   *http://www.fourteenstudies.org/nowwhat.html   And in the same link the biased 14-19 studies used by Pro vaccine people to describe vaccines being safe---- are shown to be biased due to researchers conflict of interest and due to improper  placebos.
------NOTE:  There are no true placebos in vaccine studies that conclude with vaccines being safe.. Studies that deem vaccines safe are using either aluminum or other vaccines as placebos which  invalidate the study.
"Aluminium-based adjuvants should not be used as placebos in clinical trials."
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21871940
--------Robert S. Mendelsohn MD, Pediatrician, Professor of Pediatrics, University of Illinios, College of Medicine  states:
"There has never been a single vaccine in this country that has ever been submitted to a controlled scientific study. They never took a group of 100 people who were candidates for a vaccine, gave 50 of them a vaccine and left the other 50 alone, and measured the outcome. And since that's never been done, that means if you want to be kind, you will call vaccines an unproven remedy.
----------*Vaccine researchers Not ethical: The FUGATIVE, Poul Thorsen is the man whose research is used *by the AAP, media, public health establishment and pharma spokespeople like Dr. Paul Offit, Bill Gates and CNN's Dr. Nancy Snyderman to –“claim to prove" ---that there is no connection between vaccines and autism. Most people don't realize he is wanted by American authorities - see The US Office of Inspector General Dept. of Human Services Department website below.
See this Govt. OIG website for details re: his indictments and Fraud with the CDC. https://l.facebook.com/l/hAQHuJaMjAQFYoHh9_zJYSiw4q492XLssw32LRUbuesAXCQ/https%3A%2F%2Foig.hhs.gov%2Ffraud%2Ffugitives%2Fprofiles.asp -----His case appears about 1/4 down in the link above:

* 

12. Examination of the history of vaccination has shown that  infectious diseases have dramatically waned before the advent of compulsory vaccinations occurred.  Improved sanitation, hygiene and nutrition was most effective for eradicating epidemics. *History data also show that small pox was actually caused by the vaccination itself in many cases as discussed in this data referenced by 45 sources. .
Vaccination: A Mythical History ~ by Roman Bystrianyk and Suzanne Humphries MD


----------



## Ravi (Aug 24, 2016)

Have you ever been harmed by a vaccine Rod?


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 24, 2016)

Ravi said:


> Have you ever been harmed by a vaccine Rod?


I personally have never had a vaccine. My grandchildren have allergies no one has ever had in our family history and my children both have the SV-40 that came with their vaccines. If I had known no one would have ever touched any of them.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 24, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever been harmed by a vaccine Rod?
> ...


Pity.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 24, 2016)

The government puts little tiny microchips into vaccine, so they can monitor your whereabouts and all of you conversations throughout the rest of your life!


----------



## martybegan (Aug 25, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



And you aren't allowed to ruin herd immunity for people who actually cannot get immunizations due to real medical issues, not some conspiracy laced crap about vaccinations. If you want to be vaccine free, home school your kids, and live in a shack in the  middle of the woods. Just don't come crying when they catch something that could have been prevented.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

martybegan said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


People are not your "herd" asshole.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

Ravi said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


No "pity" but anyone that supports gambling with other peoples live with these dangerous vaccines that are listed above should have great shame.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 25, 2016)

I hope that you aren't drinking the water, Rod. The government has put fluoride in it to pollute your bodily fluids. It's a commie plot.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 25, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



it's a concept. You obviously are not smart enough to get it.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 25, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


Sure, it is a pity. If you had suffered from a vaccine it would have at least explained your extreme hyperventilating paranoia.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

martybegan said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


You "obviously" did not read through the information that I posted. Its on you though as karma is a bitch when justice rolls around.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

Ravi said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Its your own shame they you don't get that other peoples children are not yours or your cronies to do with as you please. Facts of damaged generations of other peoples children and your little gang ignores it all. Your groupies deserve whatever comes their way.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

Vandalshandle said:


> I hope that you aren't drinking the water, Rod. The government has put fluoride in it to pollute your bodily fluids. It's a commie plot.


I don't drink tap water but you feel free to drink whatever you like.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 25, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


You should have gotten the vaccine that causes coherent English.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 25, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that you aren't drinking the water, Rod. The government has put fluoride in it to pollute your bodily fluids. It's a commie plot.
> ...


Are you also afraid of wifi? I know a guy like that, what a lunatic.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

Ravi said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


I see you have no facts just your projections to deflect. Troll over where you belong.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

The age of autism and the damages caused to the brain. 

If anyone desires to travel abroad evidently they are coerced into getting this vaccine. I suppose that is okay for some people if they are willing to accept that. For those of us who refuse vaccinations we can just stay here in the states and allow those who don't mind shooting the bastards that desire to infiltrate our country loose to take care of these leftist that believe they have rights to rule over others by force or taxation.

Great article. Be sure to read the comments as some tell about the problems that allowing someone to shoot you up with crap vaccines can cause even in adult life.
*The MMR Causes Brain Damage, Just Not of the Autism Kind*

​ By J.B. Handley

I often think about how people will judge this moment in time, the time right before the whole Autism lie came cascading down, and I’m continually struck by how remarkably silly and transparent some of the other side’s arguments are when brought out into the light of day.

As a simple example, look at all the epidemic-deniers, many of whom are still practicing, trying to peddle this idea that “autism has always been with us” to anyone who will listen. It doesn’t matter how many times, with compelling data, this absurd position is repudiated, they just keep on talking. Here’s Michael Merzenich, Ph.D., a neuroscientist from UCSF:

"It irritates me to no end that we still argue over whether there is an increase in incidence [of autism]. I think there is lots of evidence for increased incidence. Overwhelmingly it supports that there are things in the environment that are contributing to the rate of incidence. But people still argue."   more at link........


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 25, 2016)

It must be frightening to live in a world where the paranoids are always out to get you....


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

Herd immunity fallacies. A chemist who understands the developing brain explains why you should avoid vaccines for your children. Free information and forms at link.

Chemist Gives 3 Reasons He Doesn't Vaccinate and gives vaccine exemption forms for all states

"Parents who choose not to vaccinate their children and protect them with _vaccine exemption forms_ are often chastised and stereotyped for putting their own kids at risk. But what is even stranger than this assault on individual freedom and informed choice, is that these concerned parents are attacked for putting vaccinated children at risk.
These attacks are based on the theory of “_herd immunity_.” This hypothesis was plucked out of an old college textbook. It states that the more people are immune to an infectious agent, the less likely an immune-compromised individual is to come in contact with it. In other words *herd immunity* serves as a human shield – a type of immunity – for “at-risk” individuals. But remember, it’s only a hypothesis.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

Australia will give exemptions from vaccines for the highly intelligent children. At least a few will be saved from the miseries of Big Pharma's assault on life in Australia.

Smart Kids Are Exempt From Vaccines In Australia, What Does That Tell You? - The Edgy Truth


----------



## Ravi (Aug 25, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Herd immunity fallacies. A chemist who understands the developing brain explains why you should avoid vaccines for your children. Free information and forms at link.
> 
> Chemist Gives 3 Reasons He Doesn't Vaccinate and gives vaccine exemption forms for all states
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's only a hypothesis and evolution is only a theory.

Small pox proves herd immunity and the elimination of a horrible disease.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 25, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Australia will give exemptions from vaccines for the highly intelligent children. At least a few will be saved from the miseries of Big Pharma's assault on life in Australia.
> 
> Smart Kids Are Exempt From Vaccines In Australia, What Does That Tell You? - The Edgy Truth


Wow, a crackpot that runs her own school lets them opt out of vaccines. That tells me that your information sources are ridiculous.

Nice to see she keeps them away from that uber evil wifi!


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

Find someone else to troll Ravi you are boring.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 25, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Find someone else to troll Ravi you are boring.


I am not trolling you. You are the troll and a dangerous one at that. Every day children die because they believe people like you and are afraid of common medical practices.

I post in this thread to point out what a dishonest propagandist you are.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

Package insert for Tripedia warning of possible side effects.

FDA Document Reports Autism Link After Tetanus, Pertussis & Diptheria Combination Vaccine More at link....
"An FDA report from 2005 titled “Diphtheria and Tetanus Toxoids and Acellular Pertussis Vaccine Adsorbed Tripedia” outlines a number of adverse events reported during post-approval use of the Tripedia vaccine, and one of them is autism. (1)
Health-care providers who administer vaccines are required to keep permanent vaccination records, they are also required to report any occurrences (adverse events such as autism) to the Secretary of the US Department of Health and Human Services  following immunization of any events.
The report also illustrates that the tripedia vaccine has not been evaluated for its carcinogenic or mutagenic potentials or impairment of fertility. This makes one wonder what other vaccines have not been properly evaluated. Furthermore, it illustrates how a review by the Institute of Medicine (IOM) found evidence for a causal relationship between tetanus toxoid and both brachial neuritis and Guillain-Barre syndrome."


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

World Health Organization > Observed Rate of _Vaccine_ Reactions – _MMR Vaccines_ .... Natural measles _virus_ infection _causes_ post-infectious encephalomyelitis in approximately 1 per 1,000


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

One story from one in a thousand odds of your child being Autistic after the MMR vaccine. MMR and Autism: Our Story - Voices For Vaccines


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

*India Holds Bill Gates Accountable For His Vaccine Crimes*

As Bill Gates faces a lawsuit for the illegal testing of tribal children in India, it appears that his crimes against humanity have finally caught up with him.
A recent report published by _Health Impact News_ has reported that the Gates Foundation has found itself facing a pending lawsuit, due to an investigation that is being carried out by the Supreme Courts of India..................


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

Bill Gates just like radical Muslims and the Black Pope seems to think that he is doing God's work.

Microsoft mogul Bill Gates: Vaccines could lower world population
“The world today has 6.8 billion people … that’s headed up to about 9 billion. Now if we do a really great job on new vaccines, health care, reproductive health services, we could lower that by perhaps 10 or 15 percent,” he controversially declares.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

I suppose I could be a dangerous propagandist to people who submit fraudulent studies and documentation to gain approvals for drugs or vaccines that damage children. The federal prosecutors must be too!
It is no wonder the Big Pharma lobbyist have been pushing for fast tracking their garbage.

More at link.......
*Massive Fraud In Merck MMR Vaccine Testing*

Posted by Sheller, P.C.
October 10, 2014 10:46 AM
Comments Off
Tweet
Merck’s Measles-Mumps-Rubella (MMR) vaccine is under fire following allegations of wrongdoing from several parties, namely two former Merck scientists-turned-whistleblowers. A third whistleblower is a senior scientist at the Centers for Disease Control (CDC), who has confessed to misconduct involving the same MMR vaccine.
A U.S. judge rejected Merck’s attempt at a dismissal after determining there was plausible grounds for the claims. Therefore the medical giant is being forced to defend themselves and their vaccine in at least two federal cases. Merck could also be forced to defend itself in Congress. Representative Bill Posey (R-FL) – a known critic of the CDC whom is investigating the link between autism and vaccines – is reviewing hundreds of documents turned over by the CDC whistleblower.
_According to the whistleblowers’ court documents, Merck’s misconduct was far-ranging: It “failed to disclose that its mumps vaccine was not as effective as Merck represented, (ii) used improper testing techniques, (iii) manipulated testing methodology, (iv) abandoned undesirable test results, (v) falsified test data, (vi) failed to adequately investigate and report the diminished efficacy of its mumps vaccine, (vii) falsely verified that each manufacturing lot of mumps vaccine would be as effective as identified in the labeling, (viii) falsely certified the accuracy of applications filed with the FDA, (ix) falsely certified compliance with the terms of the CDC purchase contract, (x) engaged in the fraud and concealment describe herein for the purpose of illegally monopolizing the U.S. market for mumps vaccine, (xi) mislabeled, misbranded, and falsely certified its mumps vaccine, and (xii) engaged in the other acts described herein to conceal the diminished efficacy of the vaccine the government was purchasing.”_​The fraudulent activities, say the whistleblowers, were designed to produce test results that would meet the FDA’s requirement that the mumps vaccine was 95 percent effective.
*Outstanding Merck Cases*
The first, United States v. Merck & Co., was brought by former Merck scientists alleging, “Merck fraudulently misled the government and omitted, concealed, and adulterated material information regarding the efficacy of its mumps vaccine in violation of the FCA [False Claims Act].”


----------



## mamooth (Aug 25, 2016)

This study, a piece of actual good real science, kind of squashes the vaccine conspiracy theory. It shows a strong link between autism and blood levels of organochlorine chemicals (PCBs) during pregnancy.

Chemicals banned decades ago linked to increased autism risk today

Conspiracy theorists will be enraged by the good news that we seem to have found an actual cause. Organochlorine chemicals were banned in the USA in 1977, though they still linger in the environment. The conspiracy theorists of the right can't hate the eeeeevil gubment for doing the good work of banning the chemicals, and the conspiracy theorists of the left can't hate some eeeeevil corporations that don't exist any more. And they both want to hate someone, so they'll reject this science.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

mamooth said:


> This study, a piece of actual good real science, kind of squashes the vaccine conspiracy theory. It shows a strong link between autism and blood levels of organochlorine chemicals (PCBs) during pregnancy.
> 
> Chemicals banned decades ago linked to increased autism risk today
> 
> Conspiracy theorists will be enraged by the good news that we seem to have found an actual cause. Organochlorine chemicals were banned in the USA in 1977, though they still linger in the environment. The conspiracy theorists of the right can't hate the eeeeevil gubment for doing the good work of banning the chemicals, and the conspiracy theorists of the left can't hate some eeeeevil corporations that don't exist any more. And they both want to hate someone, so they'll reject this science.


More fraudulent science to cover up the fraudulent studies? I lean towards believing the whistle blowers.


----------



## mamooth (Aug 25, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> More fraudulent science to cover up the fraudulent studies? I lean towards believing the whistle blowers.



How typical of true believers. Your conspiracy says that all evidence disproving your conspiracy must be part of the conspiracy.

You've revealed yourself to be another boring religious cultist, devoid of rationality, hence there's no reason to pay attention to anything you say on any topic.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

Courts Rule MMR & Thimerosal Containing Vaccines Caused Autism & Brain Damage


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

Brain damage from MMR vaccines. More at link> Can measles vaccine cause injury and death - National Vaccine Information Center

Common side effects from the MMR vaccine include low-grade fever, skin rash, itching, hives, swelling, reddening of skin, and weakness. Serious adverse events following MMR vaccination include seizures, severe headaches, double vision, vomiting, joint pain, or pain in the digestive system. 1,2
Other more rare but serious complications reported by Merck in MMR vaccine post-marketing surveillance include:3

brain inflammation (encephalitis) and encephalopathy (chronic brain dysfunction);
panniculitis (inflammation of the fat layer under the skin);
atypical measles; syncope (sudden loss of consciousness, fainting);
vasculitis (inflammation of the blood vessels);
pancreatitis (inflammation of the pancreas);
diabetes mellitus;
thrombocytopenia purpura (blood disorder);
leukocytosis (high white blood cell count);
anaphylaxis (shock);
bronchial spasms;
arthritis and arthralgia (joint pain);
myalgia (muscle pain);
polyneuritis (inflammation of several nerves simultaneously).
Using the MedAlerts search engine, which facilitates an online search of the federal Vaccine Adverse Events Reporting System (VAERS) database, as of March 3rd, 2016 there have been  7692 serious adverse events  Vaccine Adverse Events Reporting System (VAERS) in connection with measles vaccine since 1990, with over half of those occurring in children three years old and under. Of these events  397 were deaths  with over half of the deaths occurring in children under three years of age. Adverse events following MMR vaccination reported to VAERS include:

lupus (autoimmune connective tissue disorder);
Guillain-Barre syndrome (inflammation of the nerves);
Encephalitis;
aseptic meningitis (inflammation of the lining of the brain);
deafness;
cardiomyopathy (weakening of the heart muscle);
hypotonic-hyporesponsive episodes (collapse/shock);
convulsions;
subacute sclerosing panencephalitis (SSPE);
ataxia (loss of ability to coordinate muscle movements);
parathesia (numbness, burning, prickling, itching, tingling skins sensation indicating nerve irritation)
Transverse Myelitis
Acute disseminated encephalomyelitis (ADEM)
In both its MMRII and ProQuad product information inserts4, 5 Merck also notes that during MMR vaccine post-marketing surveillance, there have been post-vaccination reports of:

pneumonia;
erythema multiforme (skin disorder from an allergic reaction or infection);
urticarial rash (hives, itching from an allergic reaction);
measles-like rash;
burning/stinging at the injection site;
nerve deafness;
otitis media (ear infection);
retinitis (inflammation of the retina of the eye);
optic neuritis (inflammation of the optic nerve);
conjunctivitis.
Merck also gives the following warnings in their product insert about vaccine strain measles virus infection and shedding: 6

“ _ Measles inclusion body encephalitis (MIBE), pneumonitis and death as a direct consequence of disseminated measles vaccine virus infection have been reported in immunocompromised individuals inadvertently vaccinated with measles-containing vaccine;” _ although Merck also states that _ “Children and young adults who are known to be infected with human immunodeficiency viruses and are not immunosuppressed may be vaccinated” _ and that _ “The ACIP has stated that "patients with leukemia in remission who have not received chemotherapy for at least 3 months may receive live virus vaccines. Short-term (<2 weeks), low- to moderate-dose systemic corticosteroid therapy, topical steroid therapy (e.g. nasal, skin), long-term alternate-day 6 treatment with low to moderate doses of short-acting systemic steroid, and intra-articular, bursal, or tendon injection of corticosteroids are not immunosuppressive in their usual doses and do not _ _contraindicate the administration of measles, mumps, or rubella vaccine."_
_ Excretion of small amounts of the live attenuated rubella virus from the nose or throat has occurred in the majority of susceptible individuals 7 to 28 days after vaccination. There is no confirmed evidence to indicate that such virus is transmitted to susceptible persons who are in contact with the vaccinated individuals. Consequently, transmission through close personal contact, while accepted as a theoretical possibility, is not regarded as a significant risk. However, transmission of the rubella vaccine virus to infants via breast milk has been documented.” _
 

_“There are no reports of transmission of live attenuated measles or mumps viruses from vaccinees to susceptible contacts.”_
 

_ “It is not known whether measles or mumps vaccine virus is secreted in human milk. Recent studies have shown that lactating postpartum women immunized with live attenuated rubella vaccine may secrete the virus in breast milk and transmit it to breast-fed infants. In the infants with serological evidence of rubella infection, none exhibited severe disease; however, one exhibited mild clinical illness typical of acquired rubella.” _
 

_ “There have been reports of subacute sclerosing panencephalitis (SSPE) in children who did not have a history of infection with wild-type measles but did receive measles vaccine. Some of these cases may have resulted from unrecognized measles in the first year of life or possibly from the measles vaccination _ .”


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 25, 2016)

mamooth said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > More fraudulent science to cover up the fraudulent studies? I lean towards believing the whistle blowers.
> ...



I discovered that it is best not to interrupt Rod when he is talking to himself. It derails his train of thought.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 25, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Courts Rule MMR & Thimerosal Containing Vaccines Caused Autism & Brain Damage


You said you've not been vaccinated so how did you get brain damage?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 25, 2016)

My daughter's OB/GYN is on on the plot. He told her not to let anyone near her newborn child who has not had a diphtheria (dtap) vaccination within the last 5 years....


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

Ravi said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Courts Rule MMR & Thimerosal Containing Vaccines Caused Autism & Brain Damage
> ...


Flaming troll tell me why should I set back and watch idiots like you get a thrill damaging other peoples children? Have you got anything other than your ignorant trolling to add to the thread?


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

Vandalshandle said:


> My daughter's OB/GYN is on on the plot. He told her not to let anyone near her newborn child who has not had a diphtheria (dtap) vaccination within the last 5 years....


Good for her. Choice should be an option for the low life's who are too ignorant to see the dangers of letting mad scientist play Mengele with their own children.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 25, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter's OB/GYN is on on the plot. He told her not to let anyone near her newborn child who has not had a diphtheria (dtap) vaccination within the last 5 years....
> ...



Wait a minute! You are going to have to make up your mind as to whether vaccinations are a commie or a NAZI plot!


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 25, 2016)

martybegan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > the no vaccine crew endangers everyone
> ...









The OP has been vaccinated against logic.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

Vandalshandle said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Actually you need to make up your mind. Unvaccinated people shouldn't bother you a bit since you and yours are willing to let them stick whatever into yourselves; you should feel perfectly secure unless your vaccines are worthless


 .


----------



## Dekster (Aug 25, 2016)

jillian said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Get yourself vaccinated and don't worry about other people.


----------



## jillian (Aug 25, 2016)

Dekster said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



not vaccinating puts normal people at risk.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

jillian said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


If you get your vaccinations you should have no problem with those who fully reject it. Quit importing those with diseases and that will stop the influx of diseases that the country has not had an issue with for many years.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 25, 2016)

jillian said:


> the no vaccine crew endangers everyone


And it is left-wing politicians like Kennedy Jr. making young parents afraid of vaccines.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > the no vaccine crew endangers everyone
> ...


No it is so many people that have family members affected and damaged by all these vaccines being put out and shoved onto the people. Its like saying that Hillary lying and cheating and leftist and billionaires thinking that it is no big deal and "what's the difference".


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 25, 2016)

The Rhus chinensis herb is also called the Nutgall and the Chinese Gall tree found effective........ Anti-herpes simplex virus activity of moronic acid purified from Rhus javanica in vitro and in vivo.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 26, 2016)

jillian said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


You are just one little voice on an internet forum.

Democrats like Robert Kennedy Jr. go on TV talk shows, and even the Live Earth concerts that were simulcast around the world, which were largely attended by young impressionable people, many of whom were likely to soon start making babies.

Gore was scaring the shit out of them with global warming bullshit and Kennedy was scaring the shit out of them with vaccines=autism bullshit.

Funny how Kennedy didn't mention to the audience that he was the trial lawyer in an ongoing multi-million dollar lawsuit against the companies that make vaccines.

What a fucking scumbag. He doesn't care how many get sick because of his actions as long as his wallet gets fatter. Typical Democrat.


----------



## Dekster (Aug 26, 2016)

jillian said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Not if they get vaccinated themselves.


----------



## RodISHI (May 7, 2017)

*The Internet is great as the information is online now for everyone to see for themselves. *

5x INCREASE IN DEATH RATE AFTER BABIES VACCINATED 


http://www.ebiomedicine.com/article/S2352-3964(17)30046-4/abstract

*Highlights*

•When DTP and OPV were introduced in Guinea-Bissau in 1981, allocation by birthday resulted in a natural experiment of being vaccinated early or late.
•Between 3 and 5 months of age, children who received DTP and OPV early had 5-fold higher mortality than still unvaccinated children.
•In the only two studies of the introduction of DTP and OPV, co-administration of OPV with DTP may have reduced the negative effects of DTP.

Few studies have examined what happened to child survival when DTP and OPV were introduced in low-income countries. These vaccines were introduced in 1981 in an urban community in Guinea-Bissau from 3 months of age in connection with 3-monthly weighing sessions. Children were therefore allocated by birthday to receive vaccines early or late between 3 and 5 months of age. In this natural experiment vaccinated children had 5-fold higher mortality than not-yet-DTP-vaccinated children. DTP-only vaccinations were associated with higher mortality than DTP + OPV vaccinations.* Hence, DTP may be associated with a negative effect on child survival.*

*Abstract*
*Background*
We examined the introduction of diphtheria-tetanus-pertussis (DTP) and oral polio vaccine (OPV) in an urban community in Guinea-Bissau in the early 1980s.

*Methods*
The child population had been followed with 3-monthly nutritional weighing sessions since 1978. From June 1981 DTP and OPV were offered from 3 months of age at these sessions. Due to the 3-monthly intervals between sessions, the children were allocated by birthday in a ‘natural experiment’ to receive vaccinations early or late between 3 and 5 months of age. We included children who were <6 months of age when vaccinations started and children born until the end of December 1983. We compared mortality between 3 and 5 months of age of DTP-vaccinated and not-yet-DTP-vaccinated children in Cox proportional hazard models.

*Results*
Among 3–5-month-old children, having received DTP (±OPV) was associated with a mortality hazard ratio (HR) of 5.00 (95% CI 1.53–16.3) compared with not-yet-DTP-vaccinated children. Differences in background factors did not explain the effect. The negative effect was particularly strong for children who had received DTP-only and no OPV (HR = 10.0 (2.61–38.6)). All-cause infant mortality after 3 months of age increased after the introduction of these vaccines (HR = 2.12 (1.07–4.19)).

*Conclusion*
DTP was associated with increased mortality; OPV may modify the effect of DTP.


----------



## RodISHI (May 7, 2017)

*Never enough money in simply what is needed these companies continue to devise ways to get into peoples health and pocket books.*

Zostavax patients sue Merck, claiming shingles shot caused injuries and death 
by Eric Sagonowsky |
Mar 14, 2017 11:09am
Merck & Co. could have a growing Zostavax problem on its hands. After several plaintiffs filed lawsuits claiming the drugmaker’s shingles vaccine caused serious injury and death, attorneys say more cases are on the way.





Plaintiffs have sued in state and federal courts in Pennsylvania alleging that Merck’s Zostavax—used to prevent shingles, the painful complication of varicella infection—caused serious side effects, including death. 

more at link ..Zostavax pulled in $749 million in sales last year for Merck........ Zostavax patients sue Merck, claiming shingles shot caused injuries and death | FiercePharma.

“I think Merck has failed terribly … to warn about the very serious side effects and the failure of the vaccine to do what they claim it does,” attorney Marc Bern told FiercePharma


----------



## RodISHI (May 7, 2017)

Who was it that claimed there wasn't any money in vaccines earlier in the thread? 

*FORMALDEHYDE & VACCINES & CANCER:*
Formaldehyde CAUSES cancer. It’s in most VACCINES.

People in the US now get MORE VACCINES than any other country AND have the highest CANCER rates. Coincidence?!!
Let’s break that down:

VACCINES = FORMALDEHYDE = CANCER

Vaccines are worth almost $50 BILLION PER YEAR. The chemotherapy market is worth $100 BILLION PER YEAR.

Don’t be the pharmaceutical company’s best customer. Won’t make you healthy — guaranteed!

Learn more here: www.LearnTheRisk.org


----------



## RodISHI (May 7, 2017)

Gates foundation and others finding new ways to help in his desire to control the world....

Engineering Vaccines for Newborns | News | Northwestern Engineering
Engineering Vaccines for Newborns
Nano-carrier system makes vaccines more effective for newborns
Apr 11, 2017 // Amanda Morris

Called the “window of vulnerability,” the first year of a newborn baby’s life is when they are highly susceptible to infectious diseases. This window could narrow or even close completely, if it were possible to vaccinate infants immediately after birth. Instead, two million babies worldwide die each year from infectious diseases before they turn six months old.

Evan Scott“The time of birth is the most reliable point of care for newborns and an efficient opportunity for immunization,” said Northwestern Engineering’s Evan Scott. “The majority of vaccines simply aren’t effective for infants because their immune systems haven’t sufficiently developed.”

Inspired by the BCG (Bacillus Calmette-Guérin) vaccine for tuberculosis, which does work safely and reliably in newborns, Scott and his collaborators are using nanotechnology to make more vaccines that can be administered successfully at the time of birth. They have employed a small molecule that, when delivered into the body via nanoparticles, mimics the type of immune response induced by BCG.

Supported by the National Institutes of Health, National Science Foundation, and Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, the research was published recently in the Journal of Allergy and Clinical Immunology. Ofer Levy, an infectious diseases specialist at Boston Children’s Hospital, and Jeffrey Hubbell, a biomedical engineer at the University of Chicago, led the study. Scott, assistant professor of biomedical engineering in Northwestern’s McCormick School of Engineering,.......more at link


----------



## gipper (May 7, 2017)

Dekster said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...


As a rule of thumb, never do what the federal government tells you regarding your health.


----------



## RodISHI (May 7, 2017)

gipper said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


That is truly sad but it is the truth at this point.


----------



## gipper (May 7, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...


Yes...the federal government is colluding with Big Pharma, Hospital, and Physician to dupe Americans into consuming a poor diet, taking synthetic drugs, and accepting dangerous 'treatments.'

Yet many duped Americans like Silly Jilly think a big unlimited government protects Americans, when clearly the opposite is true.


----------



## RodISHI (May 7, 2017)

gipper said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


The studies done with checking Glyphosate and Vaccines proved a definite correlation to Autism but it has been largely ignored. The commerce they planned is poisoning the people. I used to get so aggravated at that statement "control the food control the people" but did not fully understand why until learning about all the desiccated foods and stuff they are pushing for commerce. It is the "Pale horse" in Revelation manifested into the flesh, in many aspects the church end of that is the same as the spiritual food they have offered has no sustenance to feed the spirit. Pale actually means a 'sickly green'.


----------



## jillian (May 8, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



there is no proven CAUSATION between vaccines and autism. everything saying there is has been proven to be a lie.

idiot ant-vaxxers.


----------



## gipper (May 8, 2017)

jillian said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Silly Jilly...you are like the wife who refuses to leave her husband, no matter how many times he lies to you.

You believe a lying government even though you know it lies.  Why?


----------



## RodISHI (May 8, 2017)

jillian said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I know you don't believe the studies that are at the National Health Institutes and listed in Pubmed. We gone around about this before and even Wakefield was vindicated, so who is the real liar here or don't you actually know how to read what I have already put up and you moaned about. You have provided nothing more than your worthless opinion.


----------



## jillian (May 12, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



the "studies" are that you're a lunatic anti-vaxxer....and that other lunatics like you are getting people sick.

"A review of 18 measles studies and 32 pertussis studies published last week in the _Journal of the American Medical Association_ (_JAMA_) found that parents who intentionally do not have their children vaccinated contribute to disease outbreaks, though other factors are likely at work, as well."

Study relates vaccine refusal to rise in measles, pertussis

go live elsewhere if you want to get people sick. but stay away from normal people.


----------



## RodISHI (May 12, 2017)

jillian said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


A biased report admitting it likely has skewed results, how lovely. 

_*Possible study biases, implications*
Although quality assessments were not made of the studies that the authors reviewed, they pointed out that many of the possible biases would skew the results to underestimate the effect that under-vaccination would have on disease outbreak numbers._

If you wanna live in a fascist country you need to "go live elsewhere if you want to get" people with sick minds to rule over you.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 12, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



the possible bias leads to an underestimation of the effect of under-vaccination on disease outbreak numbers. do you understand what that means, vegetable?


----------



## RodISHI (May 12, 2017)

L.K.Eder said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Nothing to do with all those immigrants who are bring in and spreading disease huh'


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 12, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


^Non-responsive moronic bigotted prattling.


----------

